# mejorando tu soldadura



## Jose Manuel Vilca (Oct 9, 2007)

Hola :  la verdad es que no se si este sea el lugar adecuado; soy  aficionado a la electronica; y ahora tengo problemas al momento de soldar , me podria decir alguien , algunos ejercicos para mejorar el pulso de la mano ; me dijeron que existian algunos ejercicios ;    si alguien me digera;     nada mas;             gracias.


----------



## ciri (Oct 9, 2007)

busca por este foro. o por le mismo Sr. Google. hay mucha información!

http://www.elotrolado.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=134476


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2007)

Checala.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16433.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Jose Manuel Vilca dijo:
			
		

> Hola :  la verdad es que no se si este sea el lugar adecuado; soy  aficionado a la electronica; y ahora tengo problemas al momento de soldar , me podria decir alguien , algunos ejercicos para mejorar el pulso de la mano ; me dijeron que existian algunos ejercicios ;    si alguien me digera;     nada mas;             gracias.





Lo que a mi me dio resultado con el pulso fue un NEUROLOGO

Algunos tip´s
El codo pegado al cuerpo.
Si puede apolla el antebrazo en el borde de la mesa.
Cuanto menos fuerza apliques para sostener el soldador mejor, tomalo como si fuera un pincel o un lapiz muy muy delicado.
Sientate lo mas comodo que puedas.
Depende lo que sueldes pero trata de buscar el soldador mas liviano y comodo para hacirlo que encuentres.
No trates de mantener la punta del soldador en el aire, cuando puedas apoyala en el sitio que quieres soldar.

Nunca pienses en lo caro que es lo que estas soldando.
Nada de alcohol o drogas pesadas (Mi caso) (Ironia)

Hay unos ejercicios fisicos para mejorar la concentracion, memoria e indirectamente el pulso pero no me imagino como explicarlos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 10, 2007)

Creo que lo más importante es estar bien comodo.
Correctamente sentado, en una mesa bien iluminada y bien relajado. Un buen te de tilo siemrpe ayuda.
Trata de aporar el codo o el antebrazo sobre la mesa para que te guie, o pon alguno otro objeto sobre la mesa para usar de soporte a tu brazo.
Al soldador agarralo cual lápiz, no cual palo de escoba. con firmeza pero sin apretar.
Inportante que todos los componentes esten bien quietos y que solo te tengas uqe preocupar por sostener el soldador y el estaño, que el resto se sostenga solo.
En cuanto a mejorar el pulso, cuanto más fuerza tenga tu brazo menos se cansará y más tiempo podrá estar en posiciones donde tenga que hacer algun esfuerzo sin cansarse. Asi que ejercicio y yoga.

Saludos.


----------



## Jose Manuel Vilca (Dic 20, 2007)

hola , la verdad que hace tiempo no visito este foro , queria solo agradecer sus respuestas, me sirvieron de mucha ayuda, gracias : y disculpas por no publicar respuesta . asta pronto   gracias..


----------



## caifan132 (Dic 22, 2007)

¡Gracias por la información!
Ya que me ha sido de gran utilidad para poder soldar en los circuitos que he estado construyendo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

si os aburris y teneis tiempo, para practicar soldadura y desoldadura, coger un PCB cualquiera y desoldad todos los componentes.
Cuando acabes, guardate los componentes y suelda en el PCB vacío trozos de cable rígido.

Practicas soldadura y consigues componentes


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2009)

eso, hay que practicar.

y el estaño se funde en las paras a soldar , no en la punta del soldador.
solo eso.

lo demas es tecnica para pasarla mejor cuando se suelda mucho:
pensar que estas soldando el ojo de tu jefe .
o que el humo que sale es de alguien que odias que lo convertiste en miniatura y lo estas achicharrando .
en fin, es algo monotono , y da para distraer la imaginacion y dejarse llevar por maquiavelo.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 11, 2009)

A mi la verdad, lo que realmente impresiona es la soldadura vertical:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V7tBPsECjc&eurl=http://
Pero como todo, ya se sabe, es cuestión de practicar.

Abur!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 11, 2009)

Impresionante! los SMD siempre me han asustado...


----------

